# How???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

denunciar!

We mention it from time to time on here and my abogado told me to do it should my land lady evenso much as ring on my doorbell!!! How do you "denunce" Cos my landlady came round again yesterday, I foolishly let her in the gate - and yes more coercion! So what do I do??? Go to the guardia?? The Ayuntamiento?? Do I need to be fluent Spanish?

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry JoJo I have no idea at all but would love to know in case we ever need to do it...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> denunciar!
> 
> We mention it from time to time on here and my abogado told me to do it should my land lady evenso much as ring on my doorbell!!! How do you "denunce" Cos my landlady came round again yesterday, I foolishly let her in the gate - and yes more coercion! So what do I do??? Go to the guardia?? The Ayuntamiento?? Do I need to be fluent Spanish?
> 
> Jo xxx


we would go to the Guardia for things like this - although I have heard in some areas you can go to the National police station

it's just a report - they will follow it up byy visiting the person you report & taking a statement from them

you do have to do the report in Spanish - in some places there will be a free interpreter available at certain times - but to get it done on the spot it's best to take someone who speaks Spanish

some of the officers might speak English & be prapared to help you, but IMO it's best to use someone you know - if the officer doesn't translate it properly it might not actually say what you want it to say!

which might be a problem if it later came to court........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Does it matter when you go??? Immediately after the incidence? When its convenient? During office hours?? you speak Spanish Chica, fancy a trip over to the costa del sol?? lol???

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd offer to volunteer my Spanish but you are more likely to find yourself jetting off to Siberia as a hotel chambermaid...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I'd offer to volunteer my Spanish but you are more likely to find yourself jetting off to Siberia as a hotel chambermaid...


Mine isnt much better. I can get by on everyday stuff - but to do summat like this?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Does it matter when you go??? Immediately after the incidence? When its convenient? During office hours?? you speak Spanish Chica, fancy a trip over to the costa del sol?? lol???
> 
> Jo xxx


you should really go as soon as possible after the incident- if you leave it too long they won't take you very seriously

in theory you can go at any time - although you would have to be prepared to wait

I've been to translate for people quite a bit in the past & sometimes been asked to come back later & given an appointment

they tend to take reports of lost passports/cars & so on at the counter and immediately, since they are usually straightforward

for something more complicated like yours, they usually ask for a bit of info then take you in a back room

you need to take some ID, so I'd say take your passport & NIE/resident thingy - I usually take my passport cos that's my only photo ID


sorry - I'm busy sunbathing today (if the promised & much needed thunderstorm doesn't materialise)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> (if the promised & much needed thunderstorm doesn't materialise)


Much needed? Reservoirs here are around 98% full, more than they have ever been. If we get much more rain I'm emigrating to Costa del England as they don't have rain there anymore...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> Much needed? Reservoirs here are around 98% full, more than they have ever been. If we get much more rain I'm emigrating to Costa del England as they don't have rain there anymore...


did I say rain?


we often get spectacular storms with no rain - they seem to clear the air in a way

there's probably some scientific reason for it - something to do with air pressure?


I reckon once jojo does her denuncia & the police go to see her agent, there will be high pressure & storms over Benalmádena

see what I did there :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> did I say rain?
> 
> 
> we often get spectacular storms with no rain - they seem to clear the air in a way
> ...


A very nice "bridge" back to topic  I think I'm too scared to denunce her - I feel like I'm making a fuss and it could get too complicated!?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> A very nice "bridge" back to topic  I think I'm too scared to denunce her - I feel like I'm making a fuss and it could get too complicated!?
> 
> Jo xxx


do it!!!!


it's painless & she'll know you are serious!

as often as not nothing comes of it after the police go to see the denounced - or not for years anyway

the best that can happen is that she is scared off & stops - the worst is that she ignores it - you call the police/denounce her again the next time she turns up - she gets arrested & is then scared off

I reckon she is trying it on - she probably doesn't believe the phonecall before was from a lawyer, judging by her reaction - this is the only way she will realise that you mean business

if, as you suspect, she isn't being exactly legal with her tax & so on, in her shoes I'd get my head down & quickly - before it gets any worse


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> do it!!!!
> 
> 
> it's painless & she'll know you are serious!
> ...


She said to me yesterday that our abogado is a fool who doesnt know what she is talking about and was simply telling us what we wanted to hear because we were paying her and she said that we must keep paying this "silly abogado" cos then we'll just run out of money and leave! She was actually laughing at our stupidity 

When you think about this silly predicament, its a mess. I view the property and sign the contract with a UK agent, who has since gone back to the UK. I'm told to pay the rent in cash to a French woman who lives up the road, who is also an agent and the contract is in the name of a company in France??? Now, they want us to leave and dont seem to be taking any notice of this contract or the spanish law - telling me that because I rent from a French company, Spanish law doesnt apply?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> She said to me yesterday that our abogado is a fool who doesnt know what she is talking about and was simply telling us what we wanted to hear because we were paying her and she said that we must keep paying this "silly abogado" cos then we'll just run out of money and leave! She was actually laughing at our stupidity
> 
> When you think about this silly predicament, its a mess. I view the property and sign the contract with a UK agent, who has since gone back to the UK. I'm told to pay the rent in cash to a French woman who lives up the road, who is also an agent and the contract is in the name of a company in France??? Now, they want us to leave and dont seem to be taking any notice of this contract or the spanish law - telling me that because I rent from a French company, Spanish law doesnt apply?????
> 
> Jo xxx


omg it gets worse!!

she's wrong - you are all in Spain so Spanish law applies

you don't need to talk to a lawyer any more if you don't want to - and from what you have said the lawyer does know what she is doing in any case

denounce them jojo - it costs you nothing & the police take it from there


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> denounce them jojo - it costs you nothing & the police take it from there


Absolutely to the point! They try to scare you off and frankly this would work with most Brits. One visit by the police and they shut up. I wouldnt stand for this kind of bullying one second! Do something!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Seb* said:


> Absolutely to the point! They try to scare you off and frankly this would work with most Brits. One visit by the police and they shut up. I wouldnt stand for this kind of bullying one second! Do something!


This is good advice JoJo; worse thing that can happen in the end is that you have to move again, although from all you have said that might not be a bad thing. We are in the process of moving because our Landlords keep lying to us.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

You could always rent our house Jo, we want to go back to the UK!!!!!
I thought it cost money to denuce someone?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> You could always rent our house Jo, we want to go back to the UK!!!!!
> I thought it cost money to denuce someone?


 I think you place would be too far away form the kids school Cazzy - and I wouldnt give my landlady ther satisfaction of moving before my contract runs out!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> You could always rent our house Jo, we want to go back to the UK!!!!!
> I thought it cost money to denuce someone?


nope - it costs nowt to make a denuncia


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think you place would be too far away form the kids school Cazzy - and I wouldnt give my landlady ther satisfaction of moving before my contract runs out!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah I know lol, I hope you sort it out.
x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can make a _denuncia _ at any police station - Policia Local, Nacional or Guardia Civil.

Write out the details of the problem beforehand and get someone to check it for you (your nice Spanish neighbour who helped you before, perhaps?)

There is some detailed information here: What is a denuncia and what to do if you are a victim of crime? | English and Spanish Accountants, English Lawyers and Financial Consultants, Marbella, Madrid, Costa del Sol, Spain

Good luck!!


----------



## Malagueño (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Jo,

You can make a denuncia online. You give the details, they give you a case number, within 72 hours you go to the appropriate police station (in your case, Torremolinos) with your case number, they come out with a printed form all set out as per the details you input online, you sign it, they give you a copy and take it from there.

Click on the link below:

If you have problems reading the Spanish, send the link to your friend that speaks Spanish and they can help you fill it out via email exchanges.

Or, you can write out what is your complaint, send it by email to your friend for translation and have them send it back to you for cut-paste into the form.

A visit from the old bill (which will be the step after you sign the denuncia) might work wonders in this case!

As somebody has already said, if this agent isn't doing things right, they _'aint gonna want no trouble with the rozzers'_!

http://www.policia.es/denuncias/entrada

Also, here's some information I had about denuncias (could be a bit out of date but will be essentially correct for your purposes):

_"A denuncia is the formal term for advising the authorities of a situation or event that appears to have been a crime which has been witnessed by one or more persons. Everyone indeed has an obligation to make a report of a crime or a “denuncia” even if they are not themselves a victim.

This obligation has certain exceptions and there are certain circumstances such as someone
having suffered an injury where only the injured party may make the denuncia.

The denuncia can bemade to the state security forces (namely the Guardia Civil, Policía
Nacional or the Policía local in Spain) or directly to the Juzgado de Guardia (criminal court) in
the locality of where the event took place.

The best method for making a denuncia is to present it in writing and to then obtain a
stamped copy of the statement. One must take into account that if you present the denuncia to the security forces and if they ultimately decide that a crime has occurred, they will send the matter to an appropriate Judge who has the power to continue the investigation and decide what steps need to be taken.

Once the denuncia has been submitted, if it is thought that the facts are relevant, the accused (el denunciado) must be made aware of this and must make a statement on the
events in question.

If he does not admit to the allegations, the investigation will still proceed to determine whether or not a crime has in actual fact been committed. With regard to this, it is important to clarify whether the victim of a crime is considered to be merely an aggrieved witness which is the case if he does not formally request to proceed with a private prosecution.

If he does not proceed, then the Public Prosecutor will represent him in the matter but should he wish to prosecute himself he would be able to play a more active role in the investigation and also the final hearing.

Once the investigation has been completed, the judge must make a decision on the matter. If he is of the opinion that there is not enough evidence to show that the event constituted a crime or the matter is merely a civil one, the matter will simply be filed and no prosecution will be pursued. If he thinks however that there is sufficient proof that an offence has been committed he will formally charge the perpetrator and issue an order for a further hearing, the
scale of which will depend on the severity of the charges.

Said proceedings will be heard either before the same court or a higher one, culminating in a ruling or sentence which in turn can be appealed before another superior court."_


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

You can also ring them on 902102112 and give them the info via the telephone, you can then call in to collect from your chosen station, They will take the info in your own language also,

Kind regards.

Carl.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Jo, if you like I can go with you someday and do it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> Jo, if you like I can go with you someday and do it!



OH Gem, you are a so sweet, cos I know you are sooooooo busy with kids, work etc??? - but I would probably go to the police station in Torremolinos???? I'm also wondering now, with all the bad things in the world whether I'm making a fuss about nothing?? Altho it could be done over the phone or internet as mentioned above???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> OH Gem, you are a so sweet, cos I know you are sooooooo busy with kids, work etc??? - but I would probably go to the police station in Torremolinos???? I'm also wondering now, with all the bad things in the world whether I'm making a fuss about nothing?? Altho it could be done over the phone or internet as mentioned above???
> 
> Jo xxx


you are NOT making a fuss about nothing

she is NOT going to stop

will you be making a fuss about nothing when your utilities are disconnected or she changes the locks?

do it jojo - by internet, phone or in person - but DO IT!!

btw - if you choose either of the first 2 options you still have to go in to check it over & sign it, but of course it could still cut down waiting time at the station


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> OH Gem, you are a so sweet, cos I know you are sooooooo busy with kids, work etc??? - but I would probably go to the police station in Torremolinos???? I'm also wondering now, with all the bad things in the world whether I'm making a fuss about nothing?? Altho it could be done over the phone or internet as mentioned above???
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, let me ask my husband about it and see what he thinks ok?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can also ring them on 902102112 and give them the info via the telephone, you can then call in to collect from your chosen station, They will take the info in your own language also,
> 
> ...


Dont know if it is true but I have heard doing a denuncia by phone is a very expensive option?!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Dont know if it is true but I have heard doing a denuncia by phone is a very expensive option?!


Denuncias are totally free like in every other country. It's nothing more than a complaint to the police which will be followed up. The only costs that arise are the fees for the phone call itself. Which it being a 902 number this is probably 25c per minute. Call shouldnt take more than 20 minutes i'd say, so that's a fiver.


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Caz.I said:


> Dont know if it is true but I have heard doing a denuncia by phone is a very expensive option?!


Hi Caz.

I did this myself personally and it did not cost a penny! Other than the Phone call which lasted me 10 mins. And its cheap. Other info below.

Crimes and circumstances that can be reported to the Police over the phone:

Theft with violence and larceny
Breaking into cars / stores / houses.
Documents and/or belongings
Robberies (bag snatching)o Petty larceny (pick-pocketing)
Swindles/ fraudso Damage to property (house, car...)
Loss of documents/ effects.
Objects recoveries.
Cars
Documents and or belongings


IMPORTANT REMARKS:
Formal reports to the Police regarding aggravated assault or with dangerous weapons, or formal reports against a perpetrator whose personal information is known, won’t be received by phone. Those reports to the Police will always have to be made in person at the closest Police Station.
Crimes requiring immediate Police action: those related to offences against a person’s well-being, and those especially complex, will be reported in person at the Police Station.

Once the report has been lodged by a telephone call, and if the complainant agrees with its content, it must be signed at the closest National Police Station within the following 48 hours. Telephone Reports take precedence over those made at the Police Station, except in justified causes

Regards.

Carl.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Hi Caz.
> 
> I did this myself personally and it did not cost a penny! Other than the Phone call which lasted me 10 mins. And its cheap. Other info below.
> 
> ...


The expensive phone calls rumour must be an urban myth then. Good post, Carl, very useful information there - especially the bit about signing within 48 hours.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Incident report*

You can definitely report this via the telephone but you MUST follow it up by visiting the Police station to sign the statement for it to be valid I believe. I haven't done this myself but when I was getting my NIE sorted the guy in front of me was doing just that and we got chating, he gave me the same number as above in case I ever needed it (fingers crossed I wont)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Hi Caz.
> 
> I did this myself personally and it did not cost a penny! Other than the Phone call which lasted me 10 mins. And its cheap. Other info below.
> 
> ...


so since jojo knows the name & place of business of the perpetrator she needs to do the report in person..


----------

